# Hot Pickled Sausage



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 21, 2011)

Got some Andouille out to hot pickle.








Easy recipe.

White vinegar

your fav hot sauce

scallions

onions

garlic

Just put everything in the jar.







Pour in the hot sauce and vinegar, Seal and shake well.







Also did some goose sticks. De cased before pickling.













Got 2 jars of hot pickled andouille, 1 jar goose sticks and the rest of the onions.







Now in the fridge for a few days or until my neighbor asks me for some.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks good. I assume you link those to just the right size for the jar. My question is, would it matter if the sausage was cut to length then pickled?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 21, 2011)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> Looks good. I assume you link those to just the right size for the jar. My question is, would it matter if the sausage was cut to length then pickled?




Normally i just use butcher twine and tie into lengths (way easier than linking)  If you make like a rope sausage after smoking you can cut to length and then pickle. I have even split the sausage in half and pickled.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice!!!

  Craig


----------



## boykjo (Feb 21, 2011)

looks good from here........... I'll have to try that...less the goose sticks...


----------



## skully (Feb 22, 2011)

Always wanted to try pickling, I luvvvv them pickled kielbasa from the big box grocers, I seem to eat a jar of them and a small jar of pickled eggs and U know what happens that night and especially the next day, some good personal time, if I had a stash ready at hand, I'd be divorced and probs the dogs would leave Me, ..........so I'm doing it for the doggies, once again nepas, great work......


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 22, 2011)

SKULLY said:


> Always wanted to try pickling, I luvvvv them pickled kielbasa from the big box grocers, I seem to eat a jar of them and a small jar of pickled eggs and U know what happens that night and especially the next day, some good personal time, if I had a stash ready at hand, I'd be divorced and probs the dogs would leave Me, ..........so I'm doing it for the doggies, once again nepas, great work......


Thanks SKULLY

I did do some eggs also.


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 22, 2011)

looks good from were i am.. nice job


----------



## tony111 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice job!  How long will the pickled eggs keep?


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks great Nepas!!  I need to try your recipe.. The last ones I made just used pickled juice from pickled jalapenos.... I like the idea of being able to adjust your heat by adding as little or as much hot sauce as you like. Thanks!!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 25, 2011)

I have never tried pickled sausage but I love pickled eggs so I'm sure I would like these. I'm going to have to make some and give them a try.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 25, 2011)

tony111 said:


> Nice job!  How long will the pickled eggs keep?




Bout a month....if they last that long without eatin all of em


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 25, 2011)

So do you have an actual recipe amount on those ingredients or do you just eyeball them all?


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2011)

Nepas,

That all looks great as usual!

Probably about 5000 % better than the hot bologna they sell in bars in PA, and I even used to buy them!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 25, 2011)

Great job Napas, I have not even got into sausage making yet, just 1 more thing I have to learn to do.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks

This recipe is for pickled sausage and eggs combined. However you can do just eggs or sausage.

My recipe i use for the eggs and sausage is pretty simple. It will pickle around 2 lbs of sausage and 20-30 hard boiled eggs.

You can adjust the recipe for the amount of eggs.

You will need 4-5 wide mouth mason jars with lids and rings. Mason has new plastic lids now to.

2 lbs your fav sausage. You can cut into lengths just shy of the mason jar  top or cut into smaller lengths.

20-30 hard boiled peeled eggs

1 onion or more if you like

4-5 tsp red pepper flakes or more if you want to kick it up

Brine

1/2 cup brown sugar

2 Tbs mustard seeds

1 Tbs fennel seed

1 Tbs coriander seed

1 Tbs kosher salt

4 cups cider vinegar

2 cups white (clear) vinegar

1 cup water

4 whole bay leaves

4-5 whole star anise (1 per jar)

Mix the brine ingredients in a large stock pot. Bring to a boil to dissolve the sugar and salt. Remove from heat and let cool. Layer the sausage, eggs and onions in the jar and top with the brine and add 1 tsp red pepper flakes per jar. Add any of the remaining spices to each of the jars and make sure each jar gets 1 star anise. Let fridge rest at least 2 days.

Keeps for about a month refrigerated.


----------



## shannon127 (Aug 9, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Nepas,
> 
> That all looks great as usual!
> 
> ...


X2.  They look great!


----------



## weisswurst (Aug 17, 2013)

thank you very much!!!Happy sausage making Weiss wurst.


----------



## mike w (Oct 15, 2014)

That looks amazing! Can't wait to try making them.


----------



## mike w (Oct 16, 2014)

These are hot dogs and sausages I made this summer and had in the freezer. Thanks for the inspiration to try pickling them.













KINDLE_CAMERA_1412420610000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Oct 16, 2014


----------



## reinhard (Oct 16, 2014)

On my bucket list.  Thank you for the recipe.  I've pickled fish many times but this will be a first.  Reinhard


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 7, 2015)

Super post, wish I had seen this a long time ago.


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 9, 2015)

Hoity Toit said:


> Super post, wish I had seen this a long time ago.










    we have done eggs for years in fact some are in the refer now but have never thought of sausage. do you use any particular sausage? or will any work as long as cured and brought up to temp/cooked?

Tom


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 31, 2017)

What do you recommend for  sausage to pickle? Or do you have one that is your preferred? I have eaten them before but never pay'd attention to what kind of sausage I was eating.


----------



## maineac (Jan 31, 2017)

Another bookmark.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 31, 2017)

Mike W said:


> These are hot dogs and sausages I made this summer and had in the freezer. Thanks for the inspiration to try pickling them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. Never tried pickled dogs with sausage.


----------



## bellaru (Jan 31, 2017)

Good looking stuff
I always make a bunch with beets in the fall. The purple color is really vibrant.


----------



## mike w (Feb 1, 2017)

The home made dogs (rytek kutas recipe) worked well. Not as good as the sausages though.


----------



## pugsbrew (Feb 1, 2017)

Now I'm motivated.  What is the vinegar to hot sauce ratio you use?


----------

